# Giant Defy 5?



## chappyboy22 (May 12, 2012)

I have been looking for a new entry level road bike. I am currently riding a very old schwinn sprint and I need something that I can ride for 5+ hours on the weekends and not be too bad, but also use as a commuter. as a poor college kid this is about my price range. what are the ups and downs of this bike, and what are its competitors with other brands? how well does it hold up in comparison? i tested it and i liked it but id like to hear the opinion from the brunt community, not the salesman hunting for commission. Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

If this is a commuter for knocking around, being left at the campus bike rack between classes and or outside the dorm at night, I'd keep what you have now. Fixies serve well if you don't have to deal with hilly terrain and or for short trips. 

For your other rides, seems to me you would desire a purpose spec'd bike and the Defy is capable. You'll have to explain about the types of riding you will have to better determine some bike options. What is a comfortable budget for this purchase? Initially my thought leans more compact double than a triple crankset equipped bike.


----------



## chappyboy22 (May 12, 2012)

Well I plan on having a second bike, likely keeping my schwinn, for commuting when i will be leaving it unguarded for a while, but i live in an apartment and ill be keeping both bikes inside. as for my riding... i have a trail close by that I ride down at least once or twice a week that makes for a 40 mile round trip each time. I don't really plan on doing races but i do like taking long rides just to get out and enjoy myself. If there is a biking event around i would probably jump onboard if i can. I also plan on participating in Columbus Ohio's Pelotonia ride. Im looking to complete the 100 mile ride in august and once i register i can get discounts at local shops. I know i can get the Defy 5 10% off. My price range is probably anything under 800-900. But unless there is a major difference in paying an extra hundred or two, the cheaper the better.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

In that price range, ($700), Trek 1.1. If you are willing to make an online purchase, the Motobecane Vent Noir has much better components. But you don't get to test ride and sizing may be an issue.


----------



## chappyboy22 (May 12, 2012)

Wow that is a fantastic deal but it's sold out in all but 50cm. I'm gonna need about a 58cm. For 700 that bike looks like a steal compared to the defy 5 though.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

Be patient. BD doesn't change their lineup often. If you give them a call, perhaps they might know when the 50 will be in stock. I've never purchased a bike online, so I caution you to read some threads on this forum and bikeforums.net. Purchasing online is not without risk.


----------



## wongjonsilver (Nov 21, 2009)

BD is the best bang for buck in terms of a commuter bike, brand new. I had a Windsor Hour and that served be excellently for the pricepoint and performance.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

If you're comfortable with adjusting handlebars, saddle, derailleurs, the online purchase will probably be OK for you.

Another thing to check out is to find out if local shops will assemble a mail order bike and check it out for you. That is often a good way to have the best of both worlds.

Nowadays, many are happy to do it for a fee of course. Some of them still resent online competition and will disparage you for doing it and won't take the money to put it together. I think every shop in my town will gladly do it and have a set fee for it.

If you buy locally from a good bike shop, my experience and opinion is that while there might be slight differences between the various brands, within a certain price point, the bikes will be very comparable and probably the "feeling" you have at the shop and the color of the bike is more important than any supposed advantages or disadvantages of one over the other.

The Defy is a good bike, the frame is intended to be comfortable, it will take fairly wide tires if you want to go that way (I can fit 28's easily, even some 32's on my daughter's OCR which is the predecessor of the Defy). You really can't go wrong with it for what you want to do assuming you like the shop. But again, any major brand in that price range is going to be fine, probably about the same grade of frame and components.

One way to decide is to find the most deeply discounted bike within your price range that you can find, again, assuming you like the shop and the bike fits.


----------



## irritainment (May 16, 2012)

I've got a buddy buying one of these. Not because it's the best one he wants, but because he wants to take the money he'd save on a higher end bike to buy some different accessories. So for him it's an okay bike, but he is going to upgrade it.


----------



## chappyboy22 (May 12, 2012)

thats one thing I'm wondering, since i don't know much about the specs, how good of an upgrade bike would this be? If i bought this now and slowly craigslisted for some good components, would i be able to build a solid bike around the frame? what would be the first things to replace? I'm sure it's mostly all cheap entry level components, but what would be the first things to upgrade?


----------



## road_bike (May 18, 2012)

I've heard good things about this bike.


----------



## horness (May 18, 2012)

I'm a fan of the defy series.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Giant makes some of the best quality and specced bikes for the price that you can find. You should also post in the Giant forum.


----------

